# Wanted - R35 Service Maintenance/Record Book



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have my own completely filled, need another one to add the next service stamps to. Same as below please if anyone has a spare of knows where I can get. 










Thanks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I just ordered one of these below, shedloads of pages for lots of service stamps going forward ..  









Genuine Nissan GT-R Service History Book / Maintenance Record SKYLINE R34 R35 | eBay


NISSAN SERVICE BOOK. THIS BOOK WILL COVER ALL MODELS DIESEL OR PETROL.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

You can get the official GTR ones from Nissan for about £22 by memory.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Kaizer Motors sell the version the OP posted.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can order All the books separately them from Nissan and the Carry case


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the pictured ebay booklet does’nt allow you to record the optimisations.


----------

